# Love Never Dies



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Was Not Going To Post About Hunter Today, But My Heart Will Not Ignore Him. My "petey" Died 5 Ywars Ago Tonight At 8:40. Most Of You Know The Story Of How Prohrart6 Killed Him. I Only Had Him 4 Years And A Few Days, So He Has Been Gone Longer Than I Had Him, But I Love Him As Much Today As I Did The Day He Died.*

*he Was Such A Gentle Loving Dog With More Patience Than Any Dog Should Have. He Was A Clown And Maso Of The Time Clumbsy---i Never Knew Any Dog That Fell Off The Bed As Much As Hunter Did. Yet Whe He Ran And Stretched That Long Lean Body He Was As Graceful As A Gazelle. *

*there Was A Special Bond Between Us That Everyone Seeing Us Together Commented On. I Did Not Love Him More Than I Loved The Other Dogs, There Was Just That Understanding, That Bond Betwqeen Us. I Scanned Sone Different Pictires To Post. I Am Not Sure What Order They Will Come Up, But Here Are Descriptions*

*hunter Laying Under Thr End Of The Coffee Table With Sister Kaycee Close By.*

*hunter And Kaycee "snuggled Together. He Is On His Side, She Is On Her Back. *

*hunter All Comfy On A Big Pillow.*

*our Son Ron Holding Hunter*

*our Son Ron Covered With Dogs, Kaycee Had Gotten In Ron's Lap, So Hunter Had To Get Up There Also. No Room For Buck So He Is On The Floor Beside The Chair.*

*hunter With Our Grandson, Zack*

*hunter With Hone. She Id On The Floor In Front Of Him. You Can Also See Kaycee's Very Bushy Tail. This Was One Of The Last Pictures Taken Of Hunter*

*hunter "petey" Aug, 19, 1999 Oct 16, 2003*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know these anniversaries are so hard. especially when our beloved golden left us too early or in a tragic way. My thoughts are with you Sandra and sweet Hunter.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The Pics Did Not Post Gonna Try That Again


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

These anniversaries are always hard. My thoughts are with you and Hunter today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My God..*

My God, my heart goes out to you and I know that your Petey/Hunter is smiling down on you and waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.

It is always tragic losing a pet you love.
Hunter and Kacey so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The anniversaries are never easy. ((HUGS)) from Augie and I.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree, Anniversaries are always tougher than the rest of the days. My thoughts are with you on this sad day.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Hunter -


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

My thoughts are with you on this anniversary. These times are tough. Cherish the times and photos and memories.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

You are in our thoughts today on this anniversary. Thankyou for sharing your wonderful memories.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

These anniversaries are always hard and they just don't seem to get any easier thoughts are with you.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a handsome boy Hunter was. How blessed you were to have him in your life.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

sending big hugs your way ((((HUGS))))


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

*Been thinking of you since last night. You can always count on me lifting you up on this day. It really seems like yesterday.*


----------

